# Karamba Theme für Portage

## Jinidog

Hallo,

offenbar gibt es folgendes noch nicht:

Ein Karamba-Theme, dass die Inhalte von http://packages.gentoo.org und Unterseiten parst und somit auf den Desktop zaubert, welche Packete neu sind.

Dann kann man abschätzen, ob sich ein sync lohnt und wenn er es nicht tut, dann braucht man nicht die Server zu belasten.

Ich habe mit der Programmierung eines solchen begonnen.

Eine funktionierende Basisversion gibt es hier: http://www.st-legacy.com/ViewPortage.tar.gz

Teilt mir doch mit, ob ihr das für eine gute Idee haltet und welche Features ihr euch wünschen würdet.

Wenn jemand sich in der Lage fühlt, ein Design zu entwerfen, wäre das schön.

----------

## dakjo

 *Quote:*   

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /fiction/legacy//ViewPortage.tar.gz was not found on this server.

 

----------

## Jinidog

danke, korrigiert

----------

## Fauli

Funktioniert gut!  :Very Happy: 

Wäre es nicht besser, http://packages.gentoo.org/archs/x86/stable/gentoo_simple.rss als Quelle zu benutzen? Ist nur 7 kB groß anstatt 115 kB. Und vielleicht auch einfacher zu parsen.

----------

## Jinidog

Der Text da enthält aber irgendwie kaum Informationen.

Die Version die es zum Download gibt, habe ich heute zusammengestrickt.

Ich will da noch einige Features einbauen, aber ihr könnt ruhig bestellen.

Notwendig wäre auf jeden Fall ein Design, da bin ich nicht so gut drin.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

finde die Idee super und habe es gleich auf meinen Desktop gepackt. Weiter so!

ChrisM

----------

## Jinidog

Updated.

Es gibt nun ein Menü, in dem man einstellen kann, welche Architektur überwacht werden soll.

Ansonsten wird nun auch die Packetkategorie mitgeparst und das Parsend der Website läuft nun in einem eigenen Thread, da sonst beim Update Karamba anhält und nicht mehr neugezeichnet wird.

----------

## Jinidog

Weiteres Update.

Man kann nun auch zwischen stable und testing hin und her schalten.

Außerdem kann man durch eine kleine Ergänzung oben im Script bestimmte Kategorien von der Anzeige ausschließen und gewünschte Packete in größerer Schrift darstellen lassen.

(wenn man auf bestimmte Packete aufmerksam werden will)

----------

## hds

pack das doch nach kde-look.org, in die karamba section. hier geht das IMHO voellig unter, habs nur durch zufall entdeckt..

ps: hab vergeblich nach fontcolor gesucht, wohlmoeglich ist grau default - keine ahnung, kann man aber auf dunklem bground kaum lesen.

hmm, waere nett, da irgendwo fontcolor sowie fontsize reinzupacken, aendern schaff ich alleine, muss also nicht configurable sein <g>

thx!Last edited by hds on Sun Feb 20, 2005 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jinidog

mach ich, sobald es die Features hat, die ich dafür plane.

----------

## hds

oops, warst aber schnell mit dem reply, habs oben nochmal editiert.

ps: viel wichtiger faende ich sowas fuer die latest glsa vulnerabilities, das waere wiklich nuetzlich.

----------

## Jinidog

Wenn du das kannst, dann füge eine passende Zeile karamba.changeTextColor(self.widget,self.outputfield[t],255,255,255) in die Methode draw() nach Zeile 90 ein  :Smile: 

Wird in meine mentale ToDo-Liste aufgenommen.

----------

## hds

du, ich habe bei berlios (deutscher sourceforge ableger) ein CVS laufen. wenn du magst, koennen wir da ein paar sachen bauen. sollte dem so sein, kontakte mich mal per PM (sonst wirds wohl zuu OT hier).

bin derweil hier bei:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20847

aber es muss erstmal bisserl CPU optimized werden <g>. fuer rss feeds fand ich keine zeit.. wenn du auf die schnelle was fuer heise newsticker frickeln kannst, waere super. 

allerdings haette ich es schon gern, wenn es zu dem blauen bground passt, usw.. ansonsten halt configurable mit color.

lass mal von dir hoeren  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

das bei kde-look, ist das identisch mit dem von dir?

just wondering, obs was neues gab, und ich sollte es erneut laden?

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21085

----------

## Jinidog

Nichts Neues, nur kleines Bugfix.

----------

## Jinidog

So, es ist mittlerweile Version 0.7

Diese Version ist schon richtig gut, bin stolz drauf.

Zu finden auf http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21085 .

Zwar ist es derzeit auf dem zweiten Platz aller Karamba-Themes auf kde-look.org, aber die Downloadzahlen sind nicht sonderlich hoch.

Vielleicht hundert Leute nutzen das, obwohl das ja für jeden KDE-Gentoo-User interessant sein könnte.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber ich finde sowohl die Idee als auch die Umsetzung genial.

In der Version, die ich drauf habe, gibt es nur diesen nervigen Bug, den du auch erwähnst, nämlich, dass das Script beim Updaten manchmal mit 100% CPU-Auslastung in einer Endlosschleife hängen bleibt. Ist der inzwischen gefixt?

Kann es leider nicht testen, weil mein Netzteil kaputt ist und der Ersatz noch nicht da ist.

ChrisM

----------

## Jinidog

Das Problem tritt bei mir nicht mehr auf, nachdem die rss-Seite und nicht mehr die HTML-Seite gefixt sind.

Du bist aber gar nicht mehr up to date.

Version 0.7 ist in vieler Hinsicht viel besser und zum großen Teil neu programmiert.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

um den Thread mal wieder hochzuholen.

Leider funktioniert seit Anfang Mai das Karamba-Theme bei mir nicht mehr (ich verwende Superkaramba 0.35, d.h. die neuste unstable Version in Portage, 0.36 gibt es in Portage ja leider noch nicht). Laut kde-look.org ist in der neuen 0.7.1-Version von Viewportage der Mai-Bug behoben, aber die zeigt bei mir auch keine neuen Pakete mehr an.  :Sad: 

Geht ViewPortage noch bei irgendjemand oder hat jemand eine Lösung gefunden?

Wie sieht es mit der Entwicklung aus, geht die noch weiter? (falls nein, fände ich das sehr schade, ich fand das Theme super!)

ChrisM

----------

## Jinidog

bei mir geht es.

du kannst ja mal superkaramba in einer konsole öffnen und dann das theme laden, um zu sehen, ob es eine fehlermeldung gibt.

das theme stammt ausschließlich von mir und derzeit habe ich keine lust, da noch was zu machen.

alle erweiterungen wären im vergleich zum nutzen sehr schwierig zu programmieren.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ja, da kommen Fehlermeldungen:

 *Quote:*   

> New entry graveman
> 
> Unhandled exception in thread started by
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

Wenn du die ganze Fehlerausgabe willst, kann ich sie gerne hier posten, sind aber mehrere Seiten.

ChrisM

----------

## Jinidog

Das ist genau der Fehler, der in der Version 0.71 behoben wurde.

Stell sicher, dass du diese Version korrekt verwendest.

Ich habe das Projekt auch wegen der geringen Resonanz auf Eis gelegt.

Aber ich bin für Ideen natürlich offen und wenn jemand mitprogrammiert, kriegt das ganze auch neuen Schwung.

So ist das alles erstmal ziemlich langweilig, zumal superkaramba einfach verbuggt ist und Abstürze verursacht, besonders im Zusammenhang mit Threads.

Das verringert den Spaß

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich habe einfach bei kde-look.org auf Download geklickt, das sollte also schon 0.7.1 sein.

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum das Projekt auf so geringe Resonanz stößt, das ist doch ein typisches Karamba-Theme, was eigentlich jeder Gentoo-Superkarambanutzer benutzen könnte und ziemlich praktisch ist es auch.

ChrisM

----------

## Jinidog

du sollst sicherstellen, dass du das 0.7.1 Packet entpackt hast und auch das neue theme öffnest.

es gab nur eine kleine änderung in der .py datei.

----------

## Jinidog

Naja, mittlerweile bin ich bei Version 0.9.

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21085

Mittlerweile ist das wirklich weit entwickelt, es markiert alle Packete die nach dem letzten Sync dazu gekommen sind rot.

Zusätzlich werden alle Packete, die auch bei einem selbst installiert sind und für die Updates gibt, fett markiert.

Man bekommt also eine Übersicht über alle neuen Packete, und das vollständiger als es emerge -p world nach einem Sync kann.

Man sieht also, wann Syncs nötig sind und wann nicht.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi, teste das gerade.

schaut eh ganz gut aus. ausser die schrift der "neuen pakete" ist ein wenig schlecht lesbar. kann man da irgendwo was einstellen? für kde hab ich eigentlich überall verdana eingestellt...

//EDIT: ok - hab jetzt die fonts durch verdana ersetzt. ev. könntest du eine fontvariable oder ähnliches bauen und vielleicht sogar eine kl. konfiguration?

thx

----------

## Jinidog

Ich habe Änderungen an der Schrift noch nicht vorgesehen.

Es fehlt sowieso noch ein anständiges Theme dafür.

Die Schriftfarben lässt sich in den Kopfvariablen des Python-Scripts variieren.

Siehe die Variablen greencolor=(0,80,0) und redcolor=(100,0,0).

Ändern der Schrift geht wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, wenn du alle Vorkommen von "Luxi Sans Bold" im Script durch die Schrift deiner Wahl ersetzt.

Und wer's kann kann auch einfach die draw()-Methoden der NormalEntry und SearchEntry Klassen verändern.

----------

## Jinidog

Ja, bessere Konfigurierbarkeit ist vorgemerkt für das nächste Release.

Das werde ich aber nicht so bald machen können, meine Zeit ist gerade für ein anderes Projekt eingeteilt.

----------

## Jinidog

So, jetzt gibt's Version 0.96 die die geforderten Features enthält.

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21085

----------

## Jinidog

Mittlerweile habe ich den Nachfolger fertig:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32012

Ich denke, ich muss hier nicht wiederholen, was ich auf kde-look.org schon geschrieben habe.

Probiert's aus (und spendiert mir vielleicht ein paar positive Bewertungen, ViewPortage wird immer von irgendwelchen Leuten gnadenlos runtergevotet, sobald ich liquid-weather überholt habe).

----------

## Jinidog

Mittlerweile bin ich noch ein paar Versionsnummern weiter.

Jetzt gibt es auch eine AutoUpdate Funktion, das heißt ViewPortageX updatet sich selbst und man muss sich nicht immer die Pakete per Hand runterladen.

Mir ist kein anderes Theme mit so einem Feature bekannt.

Übrigens ist das ganze auch prinzipiell auf gdesklets portierbar, die Grafikroutinen lassen sich recht leicht ersetzen.

Vielleicht mag das jemand ja tun.

----------

## tuxian

Schau recht gut aus, habs mir grade installiert und auch gevotet.

----------

